# Is she pregnant?



## j_silv (Sep 3, 2015)

My baby girl is 5-6 weeks old but as you know if you've read my other posts, I thought she was a boy until earlier this week. they've been separated for a few days but I think her belly looks really round. My exotics vet said a 6 week old rat can't get pregnant so theres no way she is but thats obviously not true according to the forum.

So do you think she looks pregnant? She still fits in one of my hands, she's so small! will she survive giving birth? Im terrified for her. She's the sweetest little girl, will her personality change if she is pregnant?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Are you 100% sure of her age?

It is possible but unlikely. She wouldn't really be showing yet either. A rats pregnancy lasts 19-23 days (21 being on average) and they don't really show much until near the end.

I can't tell from the pics. She looks like she has alittle belly but it is very common for new rats to put on quite a bit of weight in their new homes.

Being so young it does raise the risk of her and/or her babies not making it. Getting the litter terminated is ideal. 

While pregnant & alittle after a momma's hormones are raging and they can become aggressive. Not all rats. Sometimes it is just more on edge and sometimes they are perfectly normal.


----------



## j_silv (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes I am sure of her age, I saw them at the pet store when the were just tiny little babies, about a week. 
If she is pregnant I would want to terminate, but is there a point that its to late? and my vet already said she won't spay until 3 months. Im not sure when I can get them to the vet, but i want to this week. 

Thank you


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

It doesn't really look like she's pregnant. And while it IS possible to get pregnant that early, it really isn't all that common. I think you're going to be fine.


----------

